# 2000 A4 30v 5 speed quattro acceleration is sluggish



## peepsRawsome (Jan 13, 2009)

My 2000 A4 30v is being really sluggish in acceleration and feels like a powerband kicks in at times and sometimes it just has no power. ? Any ideas??


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I have plenty of ideas, but there really isn't enough information to narrow it down much. Get a free scan, and post the codes it spits out.


----------



## peepsRawsome (Jan 13, 2009)

No codes no cell. Passenger flex bellow is leaking and when It cold starts there's a clacking for a about 2 seconds and fades out quickly


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

If it's a big enough leak, you might lose some of the low-end torque.


----------



## georgec986 (Jan 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, as  said, without codes or other symptoms it could be a range of things... I had a similar problem with a Volvo years ago, problem was a clogged cat. Same with a Blazer but these are expensive, not a part to replace "just to see if that's it".

Be methodical, don't start throwing parts at it (as I've done with problems in the past!) 
Good luck


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

peepsRawsome said:


> No codes no cell. Passenger flex bellow is leaking and when It cold starts there's a clacking for a about 2 seconds and fades out quickly


Where is the clacking coming from? Valvetrain?


----------

